# Team Wheaties Paramount



## Tim s (Jun 5, 2022)

I was lucky enough to buy this frame n fork from Sam. This was hanging in his shop in Baltimore since the late 80s. Sam acquired it from the old Schwinn factory along with some other bikes. The bike is a 1988 and I intend to build it up using as close to period correct parts as possible. The best case scenario would be to find a 88 Paramount parts bike. Any help would be appreciated, enjoy. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Jun 28, 2022)

I just got a parts bike and had a wheel set but there is still a ways to go. Looking for a 27.2 Dura Ace seat post and brakes. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Jul 12, 2022)

Some progress made.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 5, 2022)

Some progress made today.


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 5, 2022)

We have different eras of Dura Ace stuff.what do you need? We may have some of it. I put away a set of pedals yesterday. Might have a caliper or two... Hubs, derailleur....


----------



## Tim s (Aug 5, 2022)

Sounds good, I need front and rear brake calipers. The part number is 7402 for both. That would be great if you have them, PM me if you have them. Thanks Tim


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 6, 2022)

I'll look on tuesday


----------



## Tim s (Aug 6, 2022)

Ok thanks


----------



## Tim s (Aug 8, 2022)

Almost done. Tim


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 9, 2022)

Looking good! 👍


----------



## Tim s (Sep 1, 2022)

Done. I really like the color combinations on this bike. Tim


----------



## Quakertownrich (Sep 2, 2022)

Very nice, Tim!


----------

